# VK - Stock just in



## Stroodlepuff (27/8/15)

Smok Xcube II




Innokin Isub Coils




Authentic UD mini Goblin RDA




Eleaf Istick 100W in black




http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (27/8/15)

When are you expecting the 6 berth Efest chargers please?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/8/15)

Andre said:


> When are you expecting the 6 berth Efest chargers please?



@Gizmo any updates from Efest yet?


----------



## Gizmo (27/8/15)

[25 Aug 2015 8:41:40 AM] *Vicky Zou*: hi warren
[25 Aug 2015 8:41:45 AM] *Vicky Zou*: good news
[25 Aug 2015 8:41:55 AM] *Vicky Zou*: the 6 bay chargers will arrive soon
[25 Aug 2015 8:42:00 AM] *Vicky Zou*: but only 60pcs now
[25 Aug 2015 8:42:13 AM] *Vicky Zou*: delivery time about 20 days

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

